# Dawes Lightning Cross



## kirbach75 (Apr 26, 2006)

I'm looking for a geared bike to commute on and that I can also ride some hills with on the weekends. My budget is low and I saw this bike on Bikes Direct for under $500 and it seems like a good deal. Thoughts.


----------



## blakcloud (Apr 13, 2006)

I went and looked at that bike online and it looks decent enough. Some people on this board, p*ss and moan about BD, but I think they have great value. You could look at CL and buy second hand but to me, a new bike is nicer. This bike makes a nice commuter with eyelets for racks and fenders.


----------



## aking legs (Aug 30, 2009)

This kind of bike is completely suitable. If anything, the lower end components with fewer gears can be more reliable - as the chain is a little bit wider than those fitted to 9 speed and up clusters. I still wish I had chosen a Cross bike for commuting from the start. Being able to use fenders with decent clearance is a big bonus. Couple that with drop bars, eyelets for racks and you have a winner. I have purchased (2) bikes from Bikes Direct (mountain bikes) - the experience has been completely satisfactory.


----------



## kirbach75 (Apr 26, 2006)

Thanks for feedback. The ol' tax return should come this week. I think I'm going to buy it. I'll post some pics.


----------



## zuk88 (Jan 11, 2006)

I bought one and I'm pretty happy with it after 1500 miles I changed out a few parts here and there but for the price you can go wrong. I started out with the idea of building a dirt road touring bike out of it. Here are some specs:
2008 Dawes Lighting Cross
Fork- Nashbar disc fork---- for a future brake upgrade
Truvativ touro crank set with 46t/34t
Alex DA28 rims/ formula hubs
Custom rear cluster 34,30,26,23,20,17,15,13
Acera rear derailleur
Sora front derailleur
Salsa Bell Lap bars
Forte' stem
WTB speed-v
Tektro canties w/ Salmon pads
Bor Yueh rack
Sunlite panniers,top tube bag, and seat bag
Planet Bike Hardcore fenders
700x35 Kenda K-west tires---- Marathons 700x32 in the mail. 
M-520 SPD pedals.

I really enjoy riding this bike. I never owned a "road" bike before so I have nothing to compare it to. It's a little heavy but I'm a clyde and I ride rough roads, gravel roads, and light single track and the bike has held up fine. I did have to replace the bottom bracket after a unexpected deep water crossing(trail was flooded) and repack the hubs but other then cable adjustments and tubes I've got no complaints. I did drop down a tire size because the Kendas tend to pick up small rocks and drag them through the fender, clearence is a little tight at the bottom bracket.


----------



## kirbach75 (Apr 26, 2006)

Well I ended up selling my mountain bike and using the extra cash to upgrade to a 2010 Kona Jake. Day 3, 42 miles and loving it!! The only down side is the 2010 did not come with cross levers which I sort of wish it had for carting around the trailer. I think i might get some anyway. I love the Tiagra shifters, and the bike feels bomb proof.


----------



## skyphix (Jul 26, 2007)

kirbach75 said:


> Well I ended up selling my mountain bike and using the extra cash to upgrade to a 2010 Kona Jake. Day 3, 42 miles and loving it!! The only down side is the 2010 did not come with cross levers which I sort of wish it had for carting around the trailer. I think i might get some anyway. I love the Tiagra shifters, and the bike feels bomb proof.



Nice choice, post some pics!


----------

